

Wikileaks publishes secret files on Gitmo prisoners - sudonim
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/24/wikileaks-publishes-4.html?dlvrit=36761

======
scythe
Goddamnit. I saw this link and I was all careful to turn on Beethoven's Fifth
before I clicked it, and then it was a dissappointing "We're _going_ to
release these files" with only a few of the files posted.

Assange, you'd better know damn well what you're doing, because sooner or
later you're going to be running around yelling about all the shit you have on
_them_ and they'll kill you before you can release it.

~~~
sorbus
Give it some time. Releasing them gradually also allows for more time for the
media to pick up on it, which is good from their point of view - as opposed to
a concentrated release, which would get much less attention.

------
neuroelectronic
I guess the bank papers were a bluff, or Wikileaks was bought out by their
infinite wealth.

~~~
kirubakaran
Are those the only two likely possibilities?

